# Zählen von Dateien



## MakaveliHH (6. Juli 2004)

Hi@all !

Ich habe wieder ein neues Problem. Ich möchte alle Dateien die mit einem bestimmten Wort anfangen in einem ordner zählen. Grund dafür ist, dass wenn von einer Datei mehr als 10 in dem Ordner sind soll eine Mail verschickt werden !

Bitte um Hilfe...und danke im vorraus.


----------



## Shakie (6. Juli 2004)

Dafür bietet sich wieder meine beliebte Microsoft Scripting Runtime an:


```
Dim fso As FileSystemObject
    Set fso = New FileSystemObject
    Dim Verzeichnis As Folder
    Set Verzeichnis = fso.GetFolder("C:\Meinverzeichnis")
'Anzahl der Dateien im Odrner (ohne Unterverzeichnisse):
    MsgBox Verzeichnis.Files.Count
```


----------



## MakaveliHH (6. Juli 2004)

OK, aber damit zähle ich nur alle Dateien die in dem Ordner sind auf. Ich möchte aber z.B. nur alle Dateien die mit "fehler" anfangen zählen.


----------



## Shakie (6. Juli 2004)

Das ist auch nicht viel schwerer. Prüfe einfach alle Dateien im Ordner mit einer _for each...next_-Schleife:
	
	
	



```
Dim fso As FileSystemObject
    Set fso = New FileSystemObject
    Dim Verzeichnis As Folder
    Set Verzeichnis = fso.GetFolder("C:\Meinverzeichnis")
    
    Dim intZähler As Integer
    Dim Datei As File
'Anzahl der Dateien im Odrner (ohne Unterverzeichnisse):
    For Each Datei In Verzeichnis.Files
        'Prüfen, ob es eine bestimmte Datei ist (hier: ob der Dateiname mit "fehler"beginnt):
        If Mid$(Datei.Name, 1, Len("fehler")) = "fehler" Then
            '-->Dateizähler erhöhen:
            intZähler = intZähler + 1
        End If
    Next
```
Ich habe in diesem Beispiel allerdings nicht die Groß-/Kleinschreibung des Dateinamens berücksichtigt.


----------



## MakaveliHH (7. Juli 2004)

Der Code funktioniert leider nicht. Ich bekomme immer Fehlermeldungen... :-(


----------



## tYrEaL (7. Juli 2004)

Hi!

was denn für eine Fehlermeldung?


gruß,
tYreaL


----------



## MakaveliHH (7. Juli 2004)

expected end of statement (2,9)

ich habe schon versucht ein paar änderungen vorzunehmen, aber ich erhalten dann wieder neue  fehlermeldungen.

irgendwie meckert er auch immer bei dim inzähler as integer


----------



## Ein_Freund (7. Juli 2004)

> _Original von MakaveliHH_
> Der Code funktioniert leider nicht. Ich bekomme immer Fehlermeldungen...


Auch an alle anderen, die dies hier lesen: Bitte schreibt nicht nur, dass Fehlermeldungen auftreten, es sei denn, Ihr wollt es uns nur mitteilen. Wenn Hilfe erwünscht ist, so formuliert doch bitte auch die Fehlermeldungen. 

Danke...


----------



## MakaveliHH (7. Juli 2004)

Ich hab den Code jetzt nochmal genau so übernommen. Ich bekomme dann die fehlermeldung (1,9) compilation error: expected end of statement


----------



## Shakie (7. Juli 2004)

Hm...dieser Fehlertyp ist mir zuvor noch nie über den Weg gelaufen. Hast du unter Verweise die "Microsoft Scripting Runtime" eingebunden?


----------



## MakaveliHH (9. Juli 2004)

Ich denke die sind drauf, aber ich kann es nicht genau sagen. Ich arbeite auf einem Server und und führe ort das Script aus.


----------



## JensG (9. Juli 2004)

Du solltest in Zukunft von vorne herein sagen das du
mit VBScript arbeitest.
Ich denke die meisten dachten du arbeitest mit VB


----------



## Mailyn (7. November 2006)

Hi,

Ich wollte wissen, ob man mit der microsoft scripting runtime auch Ordner zählen kann?

Gruß
Mailyn


----------



## mage (8. November 2006)

Der Fehler sagt es doch eindeutig aus.
Es wurde eine Anweisung nicht abgeschlossen bzw. beendet.
Überprüfe bitte ob alle Anweisungen korrekt beendet wurden.
End Sub, End Function, End If, Next etc..


----------



## Mailyn (8. November 2006)

mh, ich meinte, mit welcher funktion o.ä. ich Ordner zählen lassen kann.


----------

